# offshore today



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

Me,my couisin,aunt uncle and brother in law went out to bottom bump and troll at the tanks today,didnt get much action trolling,a small king and a bonita,so we dropped some cut bait and a few live pinfish down to a few tanks.caught more small snapper than i could count,at least 10 or so would be keeper size snapper,and my cousin hauled up a monster snapper which was quickly torn to shreds the minute he hit the water by a group of 4 flippers..:banghead:banghead:banghead,those four dolphin would stay far enuff away that we could catch em,then swoop in and get lunch...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice snappers. 

:Flipbird flipper!


----------



## Pullin Drag (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice catch &%$#@#$ flipper and all his friends.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice fish....

Why is it that everyone wants to badmouth Flipper. Yes I hate it when Flipper grabs a easy meal from me, but guess what. We come uninvited into his home, take his food, and decide we don't want it for one reason or another and discard it. Only to get eaten by the resident. Make sense to YOU? :baby:baby:baby

A number of discards will die...Flipper is making sure the cycle continues. Of all the creatures in the ocean, I hold the highest regard for Flipper as he is Mans best friend. Flipper has saved many a human....don't we owe them something? Maybe just a little?

Let me add......We have taught Flipper well. We go out in a boat, proceed to say the lump, we catch or buy fish (bait) we really don't want to eat so what do we do...KILL it and throw it overboard (chum). Why...we want to feed the larger fish (Tuna). Now Flipper learns that when he hears the deafening sound of the engines......DINNER is about to be put on the table. "Come and get it...DINNER is ready" (sound familiar?):banghead:banghead

If Momma calls out to your children "Dinner is on the table, come and get it" and your children ignores her...what will be said? YES WE have taught them WELL.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch....Looks like everyone had a good time....Great smile on your aunt, easy to see she had fun!!


----------



## top (Feb 28, 2008)

For all of you who hate throwing back snapper to just let the dolphins eat them, I have a solution that keeps the dolphin from eating them and will get them back down to the reef without floating away or having to vent them. I take a 100' or so length of thin rope (1/4 or less) and spool it onto an extension cord reel. About a foot or two from the bottom of the line, I attach a barbless long shank J-hook (9/0 or bigger). I usually use a thin line to wrap the hook shank to the rope using half hitches. I add a 2 to 4 pound weight to the bottom of the line. When you bring up a snapper, just take it off the hook and put the large hook into its mouth so the hook is hooked in the lower jaw, and then drop the weight and the fish to the bottom. To prevent the fish from coming off prematurely let the weight fall without pulling up on the line (give it slack). When the fish hits the bottom, pull up on the line and the fish will come off. The dolphin will let it fall thinking that it is still on a hook, but I guess I've heard of dolphin taking fish right off the hook. They've never tried to mess with it. To get an idea of what I'm talking about, take a look at the following link that shows a product designed to release fish using your own fishing line so that you can keep fishing while you release the fish.



http://www.sheltonproducts.com/SFD.html


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (5/7/2008)*Very nice fish....
> 
> Why is it that everyone wants to badmouth Flipper. Yes I hate it when Flipper grabs a easy meal from me, but guess what. We come uninvited into his home, take his food, and decide we don't want it for one reason or another and discard it. Only to get eaten by the resident. Make sense to YOU? :baby:baby:baby
> 
> ...


This guy really likes dolphins.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I would never waste that pretty of a snapper to those sorry ass dolphins. Two things you could have done, if you were drift fishing just haul buggy away from those tanks and released the snapper. If you were anchored up just put a bouy on your anchor line and take off. Its time to leave anyway when these sorry bastards are surrounding the boat. As for that sappy post about the dolphins all I can say is what a pile of horse manure.


----------

